
Edward Snowden searched the CIA's networks for proof that aliens exist. - gscott
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/23/us/edward-snowden-joe-rogan-conspiracies-trnd/index.html
======
giardini
And so this is a good example of what has been predicted to happen in a
surveillance state: operators will use access to information to whatever ends
they desire, whether it be part of their work assignment or not.

I've seen it plenty in the past: police officer and judges who use their
access to "private" information to find the name & address of an attractive
woman, or of an informant who later ends up dead.

Build it and "they" will use it to whatever ends "they" can think of. It seems
to be part of human nature. Nobody, but nobody, can be trusted if a system can
be accessed in any way without an audit trail and active measures.

This is why true encryption should be a right.

------
bediger4000
This is a point in his favor, isn't it?

